# Gleitlager, viele Fragen !!



## DH-Man (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo Rocky Biker,

ich fahre ein RM 6 mit der langen Dämpferanlenkung des RM 7, also im Prinzip ein RM 6 mit langem Dämpfer (190mm)
Wieviel Spiel dürfen die Gleitlager des Hinterbaus haben ?
Ich habe mal gehört das 1cm am Sattel gemessen horizontal I.O. ist, solange kein seitliches Spiel dabei ist ??

Und... weiter, kann man den Hinterbau eines RM 7 im Falle eines def. an ein RM 6 schrauben ?
Die Frage an die Rocky Leute : gibt es den Hinterbau noch einige Zeit oder nicht mehr ?

Leute ich freu mich über das neue Formun und hoffe das Ihr mir kräftig antwortet !!

Grüße aus dem Sauerland !!


----------



## krankedbiker (18. Juni 2004)

1cm???????????


du meinst wohl 1mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Man (18. Juni 2004)

Nee, EINEN CM !!
Am Sattel gemessen, das macht in der Umlenkung so viel aus.
Das entspricht im Umlenkhebel ca 1-2mm, laut Rocky.


----------



## krankedbiker (18. Juni 2004)

dann stimmt da aber was nicht. mein rm7 hatte überhaupt kein spiel im hinterbau


----------



## DH-Man (19. Juni 2004)

Das möchte ich ja auch rausbekommen, ob das Normal ist.
Laut Rocky Mountain ist ein horizontales Spiel von 1cm durchaus normal ??!!
Schreibt mir Eure Erfahrungen !!


----------



## Phil Claus (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo DH-Man,

aufgrund der im RM6/7 verwendeten Lagertyp ist ein Höhenspiel, d.h. Anheben des Sattels von 5mm bauartbedingt natürlich. Bei seitlichem Spiel empfehlen wir den direkten Besuch bei Deinem Rocky Mountain Händler um die Ursache des Spiels zu überprüfen und zu korrigieren.

Der Anbau eines kompletten RM7 Hinterbau auf einen RM6 Rahmen ist möglich.


----------



## krankedbiker (21. Juni 2004)

Also,

also ich ein RM7 neu hatte, hatte ich nach ein paar Monaten auch seitliches Spiel. Dann war ich damit beim Willingen Festival beim Rocky Stand. und die sagten da wäre kein spiel (was mich sehr geärgert hat). DFie hatten also kein Bock sich drum zu kümmern.

jedenfalls hab ich dan die SchwingenBefestigungsSchrauben locker gedreht und die Plastikkappen die seitlich auf dem Schwingendrepunkt waren entfehrnt. Da ist dann auf jeder seite ein M6-Gewinde. Da hab ich jeweils ne Schraube reingedreht und die beiden anderen Schwingenklemmschrauben wieder angezogen. Dei seitlichen schrauben hab ich auch direkt anstatt der Plastikkappen dringelassen. Und siehe da, das Spiel war komplett weg und ist auch nicht wieder gekommen.


----------



## Phil Claus (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo Krankedbiker,

ich habe gerade mit Jürgen Liebe vom TechSupport gesprochen, welchen Du in Willingen aufsuchtest. Jürgen bestätigte Dir, das ein Höhenspiel kein Grund zur Besorgnis ist und auf seine Frage, ob Du Seitenspiel feststellen konntest, antwortest Du mit "Nein". Hättest Du dies erwähnt, hätte Dir unser Tech-Support mit Sicherheit gerne ausgeholfen.


----------



## krankedbiker (21. Juni 2004)

Wie bitte??????

natürlich habe ich ihm gesagt das es seitliches Spiel ist. er hat es sich ja auch selber angeschaut aber meinte er kann nichts feststellen. Ich habe ihm auch gesagt er solle mal an einem von den neuen Rädern hinten wackeln und dann an meinem, aber er konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen, obwohl es eindeutig ordentlich gewackelt hatte. Mein Freund der dabei war hat es dann auch noch versucht ihm zu erklären. 

Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich der Herr Liebe (falls der das war) noch daran erinnern kann. Es ist ja schließlich schon über 1 Jahr her, das war an dem Sonntag wo der Karl Platt beim Marathon ausgeschieden war. Ist ja jetzt auch egal, ich hab es ja dann selber rausgefunden was zu tun ist.


----------



## Phil Claus (21. Juni 2004)

Sorry,

aber leider hattest Du vergessen zu erwähnen, daß Dein Besuch bereits ein Jahr zurückliegt und Jürgen bezog sich auf den einzigen Besuch, den wir dieses Jahr bezüglich einer solchen Anfrage hatten.


----------



## derschotte (22. Juni 2004)

tagchen,

hab genau das gleiche spielchen gemacht wie krankedbiker 

wenn wir gerade dabei sind: gibt es spezielle lager für die umlenkungen? sind mir schon wieder alle zerbröselt... waren normale industrielager verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo DerSchotte,

bei den von Dir genannten Lagern (Anm. ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich um die Industrielager im "Dog-Bone" handelt) handelt es sich um handelsübliche Industrielager, die Du über Deinen Rocky Mountain Händler oder den authorisierten Fachhandel für Lager beziehen kannst. Diese Industrielager können wie alle Industrielager bei Durchschlag zerbrechen.


----------

